# Personal Best on Blackwater and the Fly



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been on call all week and wanted to go fishing but needed to stay close to the house if I got called out again. I hit blackwater this morning around 9:30 or so. I was tossing a blue gill killer I started using last year I had gotten off bream bugs.com and have had a lot of success with it. I got 4 or 5 strikes in about 2 hours so it was going very slow. Then this guy slurped my bug and it was on. He jumped the first time and I saw how big he was and I got super excited and nervous praying I could get him in the boat. After a few minutes of battling I was able to grab him boat side. I am no bass fisherman I guess he is 4-5lb's. The largest fish I have ever caught on Blackwater and the Fly so I was super stoked about it. Didn't catch anything else and it really didn't matter after this guy. Fish was released to fight another day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on PB....now set your sights on a bull red!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Show a picture of the bluegill killer!! I love Poppin buggin


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on your PB. I'll bet that was quite a tussle on the long rod.


----------



## Fly_or_Die (Mar 18, 2018)

Great fish! And yea time to try slapping some reds on the buggy whip dude! They’re there in Blackwater


----------



## I gotta fly (fish) (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for releasing that one! Great fish. What a thrill!


----------



## clwpaddler (Jul 9, 2018)

Will be in Pcola in 2 weeks, would love to tussle with a few. Where is a good spot to get on the water with my kayak?


----------

